# sword ids?



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that the first is a radican. The others I have no ideas on. I was told, though, that amazons will get way too large for my tank, and if the big one is that I'd like to sell it(after I kill the algae off of it anyway) or trade it out since I do want a few more smaller plants for the tank. The other one I got as a "sword" and it is starting to get bigger, so I just want to know. Lemme know if you need better pics.








an ozelot, right?


























The big one had those weird leaves, but is getting different ones the longer it is submerged, and the small plant is a baby off of it.

















That's the last one of them that I'd like id'd. Right now it isn't too big, but as I mentioned, it's starting to grow pretty well, and I just want to make sure it won't outgrow me, especially since I've got 2 in there.


----------

